# HELP: vr6 engine harness, need to identify few wires.



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

going thru my swap and found this on engine wiring harness. its right by the large connector, one wire is brown and green and other is black. there is no such wire colors in the plug. I do have one wire in the plug thats white and blue stripe I think. I hope the pics can show which wires are they, they dont seem to be cut but pulled out and insulation is streched! what could this be for? both of them are no single wires going to connector but rather a add on wire if you know what I mean! 
Im not sure if wires where connected to anything at all. the two wires that are "cut" (black and brown/green) dont seem to have a missing pin in main plug and the white/blue wire sticking out of the main plug dont have a coresponding wire cut so thats whats confusing me.


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

if i'm no mistaking, the 2 brown with green line wires together, is a ground wire that go to the coolant sensor plugs, attach it to the body/ground.


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

makes sense, maybe who ever was removing it couldnt get the ground nut to loosen from the bolt that has that stud, it happend to me with my old 8v. so yeah that could be it and maybe thats why its ripped off and insulation is streched. Im gonna have to find a good running mk3 vr6 and double check, thanks a lot


----------



## insanedubposse (Mar 18, 2005)

instead of using the right tools to de-pin the harness most attempt to pull it out,but they dont come out to easy ,but i believe the blue with white strip is for vehicle speed sensor


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

btw where would i find the right tool to de-pin the wires I wont be needing


----------



## insanedubposse (Mar 18, 2005)

i have a set from steelman but it also is for other vehicles cost me 100 bucks worth every penny but you can find cheaper ones online just look for terminal pin tools


----------

